# Planted Shrimp Tank



## crazy4fids (Dec 17, 2014)

I am planning on establishing a couple shrimp colonies. I have researched and selected Blue Carbon Rilis (neocaridina) and for contrast, Tangerine Tigers (caridina). I understand that they require the same water parameters/environment and should thrive well together. They will be going into my well established 10 gallon planted tank, which currently has 3 Amano shrimp, 5 Orange Sakura a handful of ramshorn snails and MTS. I will definately be rehoming the sakuras and probably the amanos (should I fecide they aren't compatible with the carbon and tigers).
I will be converting my impeller driven mini in- tank power filter to a plain sponge filter.
I know the shrimp and plants are compatible. I know the sponge filter and shrimp are compatible. However, I and a little confused about the whole water movement/planted tank senario and how that will work with a sponge filter. From my experience, sponge filters don't generate much water movement. 
How does everyone else deal with this? Any other advice/suggestion s are welcome!


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

For optimal results of filtration and water flow, you should purchase a canister filter. I would suggest a zoomed 501 for a 10 gallon. 

From there you will need to get a sponge or mesh intake cover to prevent shrimp/shrimplets from getting sucked in.

Good luck


----------



## crazy4fids (Dec 17, 2014)

After doing a ton of research, I have decided to go with an HM filter.


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

the sponge would be fine you just need surface agitation


----------

